# motorcycle rack on hymer b644



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

hi
i am thinking of putting a motorcycle rack on the back of our hymer b644g (garage version) but am unsure if it will take the extra weight (about 150kg with rack) .
have any other owners got that sort of weight on the back of their hymers.
ours is the fiat chassis with airides fitted
any comments welcomed
cheers frank


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

I've seen lifts for sale through american sides that you push the motorcycle onto... fancy one myself. Not sure about the weight loading or handling of the vehicle thereafter though!


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We have built in slide out M/cycle rack on our Hymer and its fitted with Airides. 

Because of the rear overhang, 80kg scooter puts 200kg on rear axle.

Had to have said axle uprated and we are very close to max overall weight.

Regards.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Rack n' Roll plus a Vespa GTS 250, makes 300kg on back axle.
It's getting near but still legal fortunately.
Rear axle plated at 2430kg
Hymer Bestline B660SL

Soundman


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This one more entertaining to watch

I nearly peed myself.

or to turn it around


----------

